# [OFFICIAL] 08-09 NBA Regular Season/Playoffs/Finals Discussion Thread



## The Legend

This is our OFFICIAL discussion thread for ALL things National Basketball Association! Regular season, playoffs, NBA Finals, etc. Discuss ANYTHING that comes to mind regarding NBA!

Should be a great season, as well as post-season!

HERE WE GO!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

woot! the Rockets came back and won against Washington last night. Nice to see T-Mac take control of the 4th quarter/


----------



## Dan0

My Wizards and Warriors are struggling so i'm not very happy this season.


----------



## Tripod87

ZeroPRIDE said:


> woot! the Rockets came back and won against Washington last night. Nice to see T-Mac take control of the 4th quarter/


Amen to that! I was going to be so embarrassed if we lost to the Wizards.

The game vs Portland was brutal though. I don't know if you remember it or not Zero. Where Yao made an And1 with .4 or so seconds left, then Roy made the final 3 to seal the deal. I was so distraught after that. I felt almost as bad as when Tech beat UT in football.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

yea that was pretty sick tripod. We won again tonight agaisnt red hot Magic. Now only if Artest will stop jacking up 3's and the team stays healthy we will have a very good chance to move out of the 1st round of the playoffs.


----------



## ShadyNismo

ZeroPRIDE said:


> woot! the Rockets came back and won against Washington last night. Nice to see T-Mac take control of the 4th quarter/


o hell yea, McGrady is the shit, glad to see some Rocket fans on here. :thumb02:


----------



## Tripod87

Man I've been a rockets fan since I was like 8 years old. I remember an epic game where we were playing the Nets and we were losing by 1 point with .4 seconds left. We inbounded the pass and Olajuwon tipped it in for the win. I was at the game.

Man...

<3 rockets.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i always thought that was against New York. meh i have horrible memory so this doesnt surpise me. playoffs right?


----------



## Dan0

Argh...
Wizards lost again. Only by 5.
Damn, i miss Agent 0.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

when is he ever healthy? his good but cant stay on the court.


----------



## Dan0

Yeah, it's sad.


----------



## wafb

Looks like the Raptors is going to be without O Neal for a bit.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Dan0 said:


> My Wizards and Warriors are struggling so i'm not very happy this season.


lol took 11 games for the wiz to fire EJ.


----------



## MLS

Plazzy, Raptors fired Mitchell.


----------



## The Legend

Mo Cheeks got fired today


----------



## Ivan

a funny song , if ya haven´t seen it.. check it out


----------



## 18573

F**K YEAH LAKERS.

and a big LOL @ Boston fans complaining about the refs.


----------



## wafb

I'm bummed out that Elton Brand is out for the season and Jameer Nelson is likely to follow him too.


----------



## The Legend

SurfNinja said:


> F**K YEAH LAKERS.
> 
> and a big LOL @ Boston fans complaining about the refs.


Dude I f*ckin hate Boston, I was glad Odom stood up to KG last nigt.



wafb said:


> I'm bummed out that Elton Brand is out for the season and Jameer Nelson is likely to follow him too.


The main reason why I am bummed out about Brand is because everybody is already saying he doesn't fit but they don't realize that it takes time and he was coming off of a achilles injury from last year and that usually takes two years to fully recover from.


----------



## The Legend

I am so glad the trade deadline has passed. A lot of my fellow sixer fans want to make a trade just to make a trade and a lot of the trades they were saying we should make absolutely SUCKED!!!!! and wouldn't have made us a better team.


----------



## 18573

Rofl, the Celtics lost to the Clippers. And Paul Pierce cried when he dislocated his thumb, the icing on the cake was the commentator saying, "I don't remember Kobe crying when he dislocated his finger." :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wafb

I wonder how long it'll take before Marbury poisons the Celtics locker room.


----------



## poohbear

SurfNinja said:


> Rofl, the Celtics lost to the Clippers. And Paul Pierce cried when he dislocated his thumb, the icing on the cake was the commentator saying, "I don't remember Kobe crying when he dislocated his finger." :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 

Paul Pierce just dislocated his finger like kobe and he just ran directly towards the lockerroom and completely ignored the bench...the trainer went after him and they stopped in the entrance and he was trying to pop it back in, but it seemed like pierce couldnt hang with the pain.. 


the clippers commentator goes like..."that must be painful, but i didnt see kobe cry like that"


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Holy shit the playoffs are crazy this year. Celtics drop game 1 AT home then the 76ers just beat the magic after a sick AI deuce. My rockets blew out the blazers last night. Im a happy man right know

The Bulls are beating the Celtics at half time. By the looks of it i think they can pull it off again.


----------



## D.P.

This Jazz/Lakers game is exciting as hell. I didn't get to watch it before.


----------



## Rated

Celtics vs. Bulls, awesome game. Triple OT!


----------



## truebluefan

*Celtics rally for Game 5 victory over Magic*

Ray Allen’s 3-pointer with 1:20 left gave Boston its first lead since midway through the first quarter, and the Celtics took a 3-2 lead in the Eastern Conference semifinals with a chance to close it out in Game 6 in Orlando on Thursday night.


----------



## truebluefan

*Lakers bounce back to beat Rockets 118-78*

Kobe Bryant needed only three quarters to score 26 points and the Lakers bounced back from their Game 4 flop, routing the Houston Rockets 118-78 on Tuesday night to take a 3-2 lead in the Western Conference semifinals.


----------



## D.P.

Wow, what a shot by Lebron! And to win the game, that was pretty crazy.


----------



## diablo5597

I live in tampa which is right next to orlando. I'm calling it now. Orlando will win the championship this year. D. Howard is a beast and all of our guys can shoot 3's.


----------



## D.P.

diablo5597 said:


> I live in tampa which is right next to orlando. I'm calling it now. Orlando will win the championship this year. D. Howard is a beast and all of our guys can shoot 3's.


I'll quote you on this. :thumb02:


----------



## Dan0

I agree, Orlando seems to be the most convincing team of the 4 left.
If they get Denver in the finals, than they're champions.
They will have to go to war in order to beat the Lakers tho.


----------



## AgeOfCJ24

You all have obviously forgotten just how great the Lakers can be when they are focused, not to mention every time Phil Jackson wins 65+ games he has gone on to win the NBA title. LA WILL WIN!


----------

